# amsn: problema con "joins conversation"

## soigres

premessa: ho deselezionato l'opzione che ti avvisa se uno "joins conversation" che dovrebbe essere quando uno apre una finestra col tuo nick name anche senza scriverci nulla

il problema è che ogni tot secondi mi si aprono a caso delle chat con i miei vari contatti anche se loro ovviamente non hanno fatto nulla

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Desktop Environments to Italian.

It's all greek to me, but I guess milano means italy is where you come from, so your post is probably in italian

----------

## crisandbea

se un consiglio usa gaim al posto di amsn. ciao

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

non so è è un bug di amsn comunque questa cosa capita dal un bel po (forse avevano cambiato qualcosa nel protocollo di msn). Speriamo che fixino con la prossima uscita

----------

## soigres

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> se un consiglio usa gaim al posto di amsn. ciao

 perchè gaim è meglio?

----------

## soigres

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> non so è è un bug di amsn comunque questa cosa capita dal un bel po (forse avevano cambiato qualcosa nel protocollo di msn). Speriamo che fixino con la prossima uscita

 è un bug decisamente fastidioso!!!

 ps - scusate se posto due volte ma non riesco a quotare facendo copia e incolla... è un bug anche questo?  :Laughing: 

----------

## crisandbea

per me si gaim è superiore ad amsn, in quanto amsn molto spesso ha dei bug.  ciao

----------

## soigres

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> per me si gaim è superiore ad amsn, in quanto amsn molto spesso ha dei bug.  ciao

 solo per i bug?... cmq quel bug si amsn è un po' che è in giro e quindi l'ho tolto subito, ora sto compilando gaim... per caso gaim si può usare con icq o jabber?

----------

## crisandbea

gaim funge con i seguenti network : AIM, ICQ, MSN, Yahoo, IRC, Jabber, Gadu-Gadu e Zephyr .  ciao  :Very Happy: Last edited by crisandbea on Mon Oct 03, 2005 4:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Gaim è multiprotocollo. Per una lista completa delle possibilità di gaim di suggerisco di visitare il suo sito ufficiale gaim.sf.net

----------

## soigres

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> gaim funge con i seguenti network : AIM, ICQ, MSN, Yahoo, IRC, Jabber, Gadu-Gadu e Zephyr .  ciao 

 fantastico, è vero, ho visto sul sito... e poi in più rispetto ad amsn se ne sta nella tray che invece mi pare amsn non lo faccia... adesso dovrò capire se in fvwm esiste la tray  :Laughing: 

----------

## crisandbea

esatto gaim è molto + simile ad  msn, in quanto si stà nella tray mentre amsn  no, devi aver sempre la finestra aperta o ridotta ad icona nella barra degli strumenti .  che p...e  :Laughing: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

veramente anche amsn sta nella tray... e il cvs supporta pure la webcam

----------

## soigres

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> veramente anche amsn sta nella tray... e il cvs supporta pure la webcam

 sorry  :Smile:  resta quel bug insopportabile da debellare

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

nel cvs mi sa che quel bug non c'è  :Very Happy: 

(lo sto provando ora, e per il momento non ce n'è traccia)

----------

## soigres

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> nel cvs mi sa che quel bug non c'è 
> 
> (lo sto provando ora, e per il momento non ce n'è traccia)

 mitico... mi dici però che cos'è cvs (mi pare di averlo usato con emacs e se non ho capito male è tipo un pozzo di codice non ufficiale  :Rolling Eyes: ) e dove trovo amsn cvs... o meglio, devo installarmi io il sorgente o lo cavo fuori dal portage in qualche modo?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

qui trovi l'ebuild

----------

## Josuke

per msn...amsn è decisamente meglio di gaim, soprattutto per quanto riguarda il trasferimento di file dietro nat, quel bug ce l'ho da sempre...se nel cvs lo hanno tolto, faccio festa

----------

## soigres

amsn-cvs: ho seguito le istruzioni dal manuale di gentoo però al momento di emergerlo mi dice che è masked... è normale che faccia così con gli ebuild fuori portage??

----------

## Josuke

io non ho fatto altro che creare la dir /usr/local/net-im/amsn-cvs copiarci dentro l'ebuild dare un ebuild file.ebuild digest e scrivere nel file /etc/portage/package.keywords net-im/amsn-cvs ~x86

ps. in questa versione il bug è stato corretto e ci sono novità curiose  :Wink: 

----------

## soigres

sì, anch'io... però volevo capire se tutti gli ebuild fuori portage vengono considerati masked...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

in generale mettono la keyword ~ per gli ebuild fuori dal portage

----------

## Trifaux666

secondo me si perchè è in fase "sperimentale" quindi non è ritenuta stabile (almeno credo)

cmq sta versoine è una svolta  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

sperare che una versione cvs venga considerata stabile non è un pochino azzardato?   :Wink: 

----------

## soigres

invece ha senso fare un ebuild che è esterno al portage, so che è esterno perchè ce lo metto io a mano e me lo mascherano anche?... perchè? lo so che non è un ebuild ufficializzato, l'ho dovuto mettere dentro io a mano...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

a me sembra meno buggata della versione stabile... probabilmente però ha qualche problema con la webcam

----------

## Josuke

Non l'ho provata quella funzione, per caso voi riuscite a cambiare i temi? a me visualizza solo il tema di default

EDIT: come non detto hanno semplicemente cambiato la dir in share

----------

